# Pay to go to CFLRS?/Misc Questions.



## BrandonM (26 Feb 2011)

Hey guys, I am just about to switch my Reserve Force application over to the Regular Forces now that I've finally turned 17. One thing that puzzles me, though is that I read we have to pay for the various items we get during BMQ. Such as boots, shaving kit, shirt, etc,. I also realize that there is a R&Q fee of approximately $450 per month. I have also read on this site that I will be making about $650 during BMQ every 2 weeks (after deductions). A few questions I have that I could not find on this site nor any others are:

How much does it cost in total for the items we buy plus R&Q during all of BMQ? 
When exactly do I have to pay can it be after my paycheck that I get during BMQ? Because I'd rather not have my father pay so much for me to join the military.
The items we buy that I stated before, are those referred to as a "kit"? I've been hearing that word around a lot, but I was not sure if that is what they were talking about.

A miscellaneous question that can be answered via a quick search, so you don't have to answer them if you do not want to:

The date I expect to be sent to BMQ will be after I turn 18 seeing as the soonest is in march and there is no dates I can find that say when the next BMQ after march is (if you can link me to the dates after March 2011, that'd be great). So now, seeing as BMQ is in Quebec and the legal drinking age in Quebec is 18, while I'm on weekend leave, would I have the right to consume alcohol? I know we can not have it on base, but while I'm on weekend leave, wouldn't it be a different case? 

-------

I may edit later with another question when I wake up a bit more...


----------



## chrisf (26 Feb 2011)

"kit" is a general term, it's loosely defined as "that pile of junk in the basement the army issued me".

Joining the army won't cost you a cent. They'll pay for your travel to basic training, you'll be given a pay advance from your first pay cheque to cover any purchases (Probably about $200) you're required to make.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> So now, seeing as BMQ is in Quebec and the legal drinking age in Quebec is 18, while I'm on weekend leave, would I have the right to consume alcohol? I know we can not have it on base, but while I'm on weekend leave, wouldn't it be a different case?



The legal drinking age does not change because you are home on leave. If you are below the drinking age, guess what.......


----------



## BrandonM (26 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The legal drinking age does not change because you are home on leave. If you are below the drinking age, guess what.......



I will most likely will turn 18 while I'm at BMQ.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> I will most likely will turn 18 while I'm at BMQ.



So WTF are you worried about ??

Until you turn the legal drinking age, you cant drink, regardless of venue. When you turn the legal age....drink away.




			
				BrandonM said:
			
		

> I know we can not have it on base,



You *know* this ??

You dont know anything, ok.

Recruits have their own bar on the base in St-Jean.


----------



## BrandonM (26 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> So WTF are you worried about ??
> 
> Until you turn the legal drinking age, you cant drink, regardless of venue. When you turn the legal age....drink away.
> 
> ...



http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#7a


> Prohibited articles:
> 
> Here is a list of prohibited articles:
> 
> ...



And I was just wondering if the military had a no-drinking policy of some sort while in BMQ, while on weekend leave, etc. 

Sorry if I have misunderstood what was written at the link posted above.


----------



## JMesh (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#7a
> And I was just wondering if the military had a no-drinking policy of some sort while in BMQ, while on weekend leave, etc.
> 
> Sorry if I have misunderstood what was written at the link posted above.



What this means is you cannot bring alcoholic beverages with you. They will not be permitted in your quarters. However, if you are of legal age, you can drink at bars if you are free to go there at the time. Not having been to CFLRS, I'll go with CDN Aviator's post. He says there is a bar there for recruits. If your course staff permit you to go there and you are of legal age, you are permitted to drink there. Still, nothing goes to your quarters.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp#7a
> And I was just wondering if the military had a no-drinking policy of some sort while in BMQ, while on weekend leave, etc.
> 
> Sorry if I have misunderstood what was written at the link posted above.



They mean you brining in a 2-4 of beer or a texas micky of rum....


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> Sorry if I have misunderstood what was written at the link posted above.



Yes, you misunderstood. That what happens when people read something and think they know what it says.

You will not be allowed to bring alcohol with you to BMQ and you will not be allowed to store and consume alcohol in your quarters. Recruits have their own "bar" in the building which you may use subject to any restrictions imposed by your course staff. The legal drinking age applies.


----------



## BrandonM (26 Feb 2011)

Alright thanks guys. Very helpful. 
Just another question; The bar in Saint-Jean, are the drinks diverse?
Also, CDN Aviator, sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> Just another question; The bar in Saint-Jean, are the drinks diverse?



Is this realy the kind of thing you should concerning yourself with at this time ?


----------



## BrandonM (26 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Is this realy the kind of thing you should concern yourself with at this time ?



No, just mere curiosity.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> No, just mere curiosity.



My humble suggestion, if i may, is to find something more constructive to be curious about.

Just a thought.


----------



## BrandonM (26 Feb 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My humble suggestion, if i may, is to find something more constructive to be curious about.
> 
> Just a thought.



Will do. Thanks for your input about the entire subject.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> Will do. Thanks for your input about the entire subject.



You're welcome and good luck. Work hard, it pays off.


----------



## Pusser (27 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> Just another question; The bar in Saint-Jean, are the drinks diverse?



You might get an odd look if you ask for a brandy alexander.  Rum and coke should be OK.


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You might get an odd look if you ask for a brandy alexander.  Rum and coke should be OK.



Well, being a teenager, people would usually think I'd drink to get drunk, but I like to drink socially. A beer or two every once in a while would be nice, but see, I'm picky when it comes to beer. Coors Light, Miller and Molson Canadian are pretty much all I'll drink... Was just hoping they have a bar with enough different drinks to be able to get something close to any of those.


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> You're worried they won't have Canadian?... Hah....



Hey man, you never know  ;D

Gatta be "prepared" for BMQ ;P


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

And Molson Canadian is like my last resort beer  :-X


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Feb 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> You're worried they won't have Canadian?... Hah....



They won't have Canadian.  BMQ is in Quebec.  They'll have Laurentian.


----------



## BrandonM (27 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They won't have Canadian.  BMQ is in Quebec.  They'll have Laurentian.



And I never thought speaking French would help me...  :


----------



## dev_tech (28 Feb 2011)

BrandonM said:
			
		

> I'm picky when it comes to beer. Coors Light, Miller and Molson Canadian are pretty much all I'll drink



Dude, this statement does not compute.  The beverages you just mentioned are what are called "moose piss."  Do yourself a favour and try a beer.  Hoegaarden or Boddington's are good starters.


----------



## ballz (28 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> They won't have Canadian.  BMQ is in Quebec.  They'll have Laurentian.



Basic is where I learned to drink Molson Export for this exact reason. Still can't get over how I couldn't find Canadian anywhere.


----------



## BrandonM (28 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Basic is where I learned to drink Molson Export for this exact reason. Still can't get over how I couldn't find Canadian anywhere.



Saddening. I'm more of a Coors fan... Haven't had Molson Ex since moose hunting season and I can't even remember what it tastes like  :-\


----------



## 421_434_226 (28 Feb 2011)

With regards to your questions, have you tried sending an email via the forces.ca website?
You will not be required to purchase any military kit, you will be required to either bring with you certain personal items or purchase them locally (coat hangers, soap etc).
In the same email you can ask about your pay after deductions, they have a document that they will send you with the most up to date information.


----------



## BrandonM (28 Feb 2011)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> With regards to your questions, have you tried sending an email via the forces.ca website?
> You will not be required to purchase any military kit, you will be required to either bring with you certain personal items or purchase them locally (coat hangers, soap etc).
> In the same email you can ask about your pay after deductions, they have a document that they will send you with the most up to date information.



Ohh gee, I actually forgot about that chat thing they have up on their site. Thanks for reminding me


----------

